# Availability of E250 BlueTEC is delayed !



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

According to MB website, it appears the E250 BlueTEC will not be here for awhile. :thumbdwn:


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a fine looking engine you have there, mam.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

[email protected] that's the vehicle I was considering trading my D for.
Guess I'll have a long wait.

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Bimmer App


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

The GLK250 with the same engine isn't even here yet, so I'm not surprised. That car is way more important than this.


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

*GLK 250 In Canada*

The subject vehicle is available in Canada. My neighbor bought one locally from a dealer and I was looking at it yesterday in his driveway. A nice looking machine. The ADBLUE tank filler is under the rear floor near the hatch door on the drivers side. Didn't open to see if one or two tanks like the 335d.
Cheers


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Was the delay for the "E" class, GLK or both? Might be an engine availability problem, or something to do with certification (CARB again!). Sounds like Canada doesn't have that problem.:angel:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

UncleJ said:


> Was the delay for the "E" class, GLK or both? Might be an engine availability problem, or something to do with certification (CARB again!). Sounds like Canada doesn't have that problem.:angel:


Sounds like only the "E". My guess is that it's a certification problem. Remember, pollutants are measured on a grams per mile basis, which changes depending upon the weight of the vehicle. If MB was believing that they could get by without an SCR system (remember, the Jetta does not have one but the Passat does due to this very issue), and then after running the tests found that they couldn't, it would definitely cause a delay to put the system on the "E".


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

our fellow german counterparts from Mercedes must look at the issues we have with our "D"s


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> Sounds like only the "E". My guess is that it's a certification problem. Remember, pollutants are measured on a grams per mile basis, which changes depending upon the weight of the vehicle. If MB was believing that they could get by without an SCR system (remember, the Jetta does not have one but the Passat does due to this very issue), and then after running the tests found that they couldn't, it would definitely cause a delay to put the system on the "E".


I thought all of the newer MB Diesels (Bluetec) use adblue? That shouldn't have been a debate if they needed it or not.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

AFAIK only the VW Golf & Jetta TDI and the 2014 Mazda 6 Diesel are not equipped with DEF due to the smaller (weight) of the vehicles while the Passat, M-B E & GLK 250BT needs DEF treatment.

I came across this article which showed that even the M-B BlueTec vehicles have injector failures like our D: "*Mercedes fixes diesel injector problems*"


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

*Fuel Is Problem?*

If you read carefully the notes that accompany the Delay it would seem to me that the USA may not have a fuel quality specification that limits Bio fuels to 5 %. Canada does have the 5 % mandate in place. The delay maybe because MB is going to reengineer some of the components that can handle a mix from 5-20% Bio to accommodate the US market. If so then I would expect the GLK 250 to also be delayed for US introduction. 
If all this is true then us Snow Birds will have to think twice about heading south with our Bluetecs with Canadian specs. Finding the proper fuel maybe an issue.
Cheers


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

clarkgd said:


> If you read carefully the notes that accompany the Delay it would seem to me that the USA may not have a fuel quality specification that limits Bio fuels to 5 %. Canada does have the 5 % mandate in place. The delay maybe because MB is going to reengineer some of the components that can handle a mix from 5-20% Bio to accommodate the US market. If so then I would expect the GLK 250 to also be delayed for US introduction.
> If all this is true then us Snow Birds will have to think twice about heading south with our Bluetecs with Canadian specs. Finding the proper fuel maybe an issue.
> Cheers


The ASTM spec for straight diesel allows up to 5% biodiesel content. There is a separate spec for biodiesel. It is up to the car manufacture to determine what biodiesel level a particular vehicle can tolerate. And it is increasingly difficult to find biodiesel that is <5% in some states like Illinois. But all pumps are supposed to be properly labeled with biodiesel content. It is certainly not impossible to find diesel with <5% biodiesel.


----------



## ant369 (May 2, 2008)

I think the delay was planned all along. I remember reading the E250 would not be available until Fall 2013. The gas versions said Spring 2013. 

I too have been waiting, pricing is $500 less than the E350. My guess would be it will be equipped and options priced just like the E350.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Well something's going on. I contacted my SA today on my 2013 GL350 BT on order to check on status and was sadly advised my order was "dead", i.e. they could not build a 2013 GL BT anymore.

I ordered this car, with a downpayment, back in March.

SA offered me a 2014, same options, same price but with a July delivery date vs the original late May early June.:thumbup:

I'm a patient type so accepted but this but it sure sounds like MB is having some serious backlogs.:eeps::eeps::eeps:


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Not too long of a wait -- its not like they build them in Germany or anything..... In any case worth waiting for -- beautiful cars IMHO but just too big for my needs now. I do like the GKL BT and Q5TDI though -- but none of those are here yet either.:angel:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

July is reasonable but I think realistically it will be more like Sep/Oct.

I just looked on line for availability of similar build 2013 and found a couple within a 500 mile radius. One was close, but not exact. Went on line chat with SA and he sent me the build, and advised it was selling at $5k over MSRP. I balked at that and then he said it just sold at $8k over MSRP.:yikes:

I'm not sure who's telling the truth anymore.:dunno:

But again, I've waited this long and my current Volvo XC90 remains in excellent condition, albeit a bit dated now.:thumbup:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I would never buy at or above list price. The resale value will take a big hit no matter what.

PL


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Pierre Louis said:


> I would never buy at or above list price. The resale value will take a big hit no matter what.
> 
> PL


Yup, NEVER pay sticker on a German car, especially a BMW or Mercedes.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Flyingman said:


> I just looked on line for availability of similar build 2013 and found a couple within a 500 mile radius. One was close, but not exact. Went on line chat with SA and he sent me the build, and advised it was selling at $5k over MSRP. *I balked at that and then he said it just sold at $8k over MSRP*.:yikes:
> :


Wow, I wonder who that idiot was :rofl:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Flyingman said:


> Well something's going on. I contacted my SA today on my 2013 GL350 BT on order to check on status and was sadly advised my order was "dead", i.e. they could not build a 2013 GL BT anymore.
> 
> I ordered this car, with a downpayment, back in March.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised they're having issues with GL production. The new GL is all over the place here in Boston. It's a fantastic car, inside and out. My local mega dealer(Herb Chambers) has only 19(!) GLs in the stock according to their website. For comparison, they have over 86 MLs.

But yeah, I'm sure Mercedes is having trouble getting enough diesels made for this market. The GLK is STILL not here.


----------

